# Tastaturproblem unter Xfree

## traeumerle

Hallo,

Nach dem Update auf Xfree 4.2.99 habe ich ein kleines aber schwerwiegendes Problem mit meiner Tastatur unter X (Im Terminal läuft alles wie immer also schließe ich mal einen Defekt aus).

Und zwar funktioniert auf meiner Tastaur die "<>|"-Taste nicht mehr, wohingegen in der Konsole noch alles läuft.

Alle anderen Tasten funktionieren auch weiterhin.

/etc/rc.conf:

```
KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"
```

/etc/X11/XF86Config:

```

[schnip]

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver       "Keyboard"

  Identifier   "Keyboard[0]"

  Option       "MapName" "Standard Keyboard [ pc104 ]"

  Option       "Protocol" "Standard"

  Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

  Option       "XkbModel" "pc104"

  Option       "XkbRules" "xfree86"

  Option       "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

[schnip]

```

emerge -s xfree:

```

[schnip]

*  x11-base/xfree

      Latest version available: 4.2.99.902

      Latest version installed: 4.2.99.902

      Size of downloaded files: 57,691 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.xfree.org

      Description: Xfree86: famous and free X server

[schnip]

```

Das Problem tritt immer unter X auf, also egal, welchen Windowmanager/Desktop ich benutze.

Habe die XF86Config nach dem Update nicht erneuert, sie leif also unter 4.2 noch ohne Probleme.

Hoffe jemand kann mir Helfen

Bis denne denn

Christian

----------

## dna42

 *traeumerle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und zwar funktioniert auf meiner Tastaur die "<>|"-Taste nicht mehr, wohingegen in der Konsole noch alles läuft.
> 
> 

 

selbiges problem tritt bei mir auch auf...

als kleinen workaround (bis jemand eine bessere lösung findet, oder der bug gefixt ist) kann man xmodmap verwenden.

und zwar:

```
xmodmap -e "keycode 94 = less greater bar"
```

sollte genau das machen. doch leider trifft auch das nicht ganz zu, denn die "bar" checkt er immer noch nicht. da dieses zeichen aber unumgänglich ist, habe ich meine rechte windows-taste mit "bar" belegt, wie folgt

```
xmodmap -e "keycode 116 = bar"
```

damit das jedes mal gleich funktionert kann man einfach eine datei .xmodmaprc in $HOME erzeugen, die wie folgt aussieht:

```
keycode 94 = less greater bar

keycode 116 = bar
```

und in die .xinitrc folgende zeile hinzufügen:

```
xmodmap ~/.xmodmaprc
```

p.s: keycodes kann man mit "xev" herausfinden, falls man ein anderes keyboard besitzt oder einen anderen key ver(sch)wenden will[/quote]

----------

## traeumerle

Danke für die Tipps.

Hab zwar die Belegung etwas anders gelegt (Win-links -> less, Win-rechts -> greater,  "<>|"-Taste -> bar)

Hoffe nur, dass ich mich nicht daran gewöhne, sonst bekomme ich in der Arbeit (Win XP  :Sad:  ) Probleme  :Smile: 

Nochmals Danke

Christian

PS: Mit den ZwangsPfandmarken von Plus bekommt man das Windows-Zeichen richtig gut von der Tastatur gekrazt  :Smile: 

----------

## Mooses

Gibts da inzwischen ne Loesung?

Hab grad XFree4.3 geemerged, und hab jetzt genau das gleiche Problem.

----------

## ian!

Naja... eine finale Lösung habe ich da nicht so wirklich, aber bei mir hat folgendes geholfen:

- X-Server starten lassen.

- Als "normaler User" anmelden. (Sonderzeichen \<>~{[]} gehen nicht)

- Abmelden

- Als root anmelden.

- Sonderzeichen gehen!

- Abmelden

- im *dm funktionieren jetzt die Sonderzeichen

- Als "normaler User" anmelden

Voila.

Ich weiss nicht, wo das Problem genau liegt. Allerdings hatte ich bei einer Maschine das Problem, das ich bei KDE (ja, ich bin bekennender KDE'ler  :Wink:  ), dann noch einmal explizit im Kontrollzentrum das deutsche Tastaturlayout de-latin1-nodeadkey pc-104 auswählen musste.

Vielleicht hilfts ja auch bei dir.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## Mooses

Sorry, aber bei mir hats nichts gebracht.

Allerdings sinds bei mir nicht die Sondertasten, sonder "nur" die größer , kleiner, bar Taste die nicht tut.

----------

## Headhunter123

Hi !

Ich hab das gleiche Problem. Gehabt.  :Smile: 

Benutzt mal die Suchfunktion, das Thema ist maximal nen Monat alt (bin zu faul jetzt selbst zu suchen ^^)

 :Cool: 

----------

## Meikel

Hey probier doch einfach aus, unter /etc/X11/XF86Config folgenden Parameter zu setzen:

  Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

Das hat bei mir gereicht....

Viel spaß noch!

----------

## traeumerle

@Meikel: funktioniert bei mir nun ohne Probleme, Danke

----------

